# green smoothies



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey guys!

Every morning for breakfast a green smoothie i almost want to start drinking them a a dinner too.

Normally i do
Strawberries/blackberries/banana/kale

Or 

Strawberries/spinach/banana

I need more options , what are things can i try? As my weight is going very well
l and i dont want to get bored by my food options.


Any input? Thanks all


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

I like cranberries. Maybe you could do something with that?


----------



## CoolStoryBros (Jul 7, 2014)

Grapes.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I have one in the morning then again at night. Usually in addition to a meal, not as a replacement though. 

Typical smoothie: Mixed spinach, broccoli, frozen strawberries, frozen blueberries, 1 teaspoon of 100% cacao powder.

Sometimes I'll add a scoop of protein powder. Sometimes I substitute different fruits. I've noticed that bananas overpower the flavor of any vegetable, and if they're frozen they make the drink cold. Sometimes I'll use cauliflower instead of broccoli, or carrots instead. The more variety, the better.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

great stuff, cmed. i think there are some smoothie powder out there loaded with pro-biotics for healthy intestines?

i take a smoothie powder called "Green Vibrance".. i think that's the name...

mix it with a scoop of protein, chia seeds and acai juice.. the acai juice is an anti-oxidant, but i actually i just use it to give the green stuff flavor.

i tried doing the green veggie/smoothie by itself? dude, it tastes like lizard spit..:blank


----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow I've never tried a green smoothie. Sorry for not suggesting a variation lol...
What does spinach taste like in smoothies?


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

what i usually like to put in my green smoothies ( you need a juicer for this)
kale
spinach
carrots
beets
cucumber
apples
broccoli
ginger
celery
orange
these are most common veggies and fruit ill juice them then put the juice in the blender with frozen pineapple chunks. very good


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

I like acai berry, grape, banana, pecans, and spinach. Sometimes I throw in matcha tea powder and spirulina (kinda tastes like pond scum).


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

zoslow said:


> I like cranberries. Maybe you could do something with that?


They are yummy with apple and pear!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Smoothies have a lot of sugars though. I'm going to try the spinach with soy milk and 2 boiled eggs.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

This is what I put in my smoothies...

Raw peanut butter, raw oatmeal, baby spinach, 1 scoop of protein powder, either avocado oil or walnut oil, 1 banana, some frozen fruit usually mangos cut into cubes or peach slices, a little pure Ontario maple syrup medium, sometimes a few crushed walnuts, and the rest filled up with 2% lactose free milk.

I have one to two of these every single day.

I would add acai berries into them but I have never once seen them anywhere in any grocery store ever.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

What about romaine lettuce and bananas with almond milk? Maybe some honey too. I wanna try it.


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> great stuff, cmed. i think there are some smoothie powder out there loaded with pro-biotics for healthy intestines?
> 
> i take a smoothie powder called "Green Vibrance".. i think that's the name...
> 
> ...


 I looked into these shakes! they sound really good for you. you just kinda scared me off with the tasting like lizard spit part. haha


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

Lorenientha said:


> Wow I've never tried a green smoothie. Sorry for not suggesting a variation lol...
> What does spinach taste like in smoothies?


 Honestly you don't taste the spinach at all!
I know it sounds weird but all you really taste is the fruit 
you should try it


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

sirbey said:


> what i usually like to put in my green smoothies ( you need a juicer for this)
> kale
> spinach
> carrots
> ...


 sounds yummy! I need a jucier :/


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

Noca said:


> This is what I put in my smoothies...
> 
> Raw peanut butter, raw oatmeal, baby spinach, 1 scoop of protein powder, either avocado oil or walnut oil, 1 banana, some frozen fruit usually mangos cut into cubes or peach slices, a little pure Ontario maple syrup medium, sometimes a few crushed walnuts, and the rest filled up with 2% lactose free milk.
> 
> ...


 raw oatmeal! that's a great idea Im going to try that!

I know I love acai berries, they never have them at my grocery either. :/


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

zoslow said:


> I like cranberries. Maybe you could do something with that?


 mmmmmm cranberries


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

for those who can't find the acai berries, how about just using the juice? that's what i do..

Samabazon is the brand that Costco carries. i think it's organic..

Sorry, didn't mean to scare you off with the "lizard spit" Sam.. but that Green Vibrance, is just greens. It has everything from spirulina, spinach, broccoli, every deep leafy green veggie that you can think of in an organic powder.. by itself? Yuck!!:um










they also have it in powder form too..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

SamiEastCoast said:


> raw oatmeal! that's a great idea Im going to try that!
> 
> I know I love acai berries, they never have them at my grocery either. :/


it helps me pack on the calories and adds some fibre to the smoothie


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> for those who can't find the acai berries, how about just using the juice? that's what i do..
> 
> Samabazon is the brand that Costco carries. i think it's organic..
> 
> ...


Haha i do like the "green machine"
By naked so i may like it! Haha ill give it a try.

Awesome thanks! Im going to get that next time im at costco 

Thanks


----------



## SamiEastCoast (Jun 14, 2014)

Noca said:


> it helps me pack on the calories and adds some fibre to the smoothie


Ahhh well i dont want to pack on calories! So mauve i wont do that


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My new blender should arrive any day now.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> for those who can't find the acai berries, how about just using the juice? that's what i do..
> 
> Samabazon is the brand that Costco carries. i think it's organic..
> 
> ...


With a whopping 25g of sugars. Might as well enjoy a candy bar instead.


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

nubly said:


> With a whopping 25g of sugars. Might as well enjoy a candy bar instead.


Yeah it's pretty bad...but I think they make frozen berry packets that are slightly better. You only need a little to flavor the smoothie and cover the taste of the greens.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

nubly said:


> With a whopping 25g of sugars. Might as well enjoy a candy bar instead.


nahhh.. i put just enough in there to cover the taste. Doesn't take very much - about 1/2 of a cup with your protein powder which is more than enough to get rid of that "swamp water" taste of the green stuff.. and of course, add water, so you won't be stuck with a glass of epoxy - versus a smoothie.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I might have to look into 'green smoothies' for myself. I need to introduce more veg into my diet, I eat fruit but a lot of fruit is pretty high in sugar which is unfortunate. I've heard you need to rotate your veg every now and again to prevent the build-up of anti-nutritients (goitrogens, oxalates, tannins etc). I'm quite looking forward to making my own smoothies now!


----------

